# Favourite grass shape?



## Dork (Oct 7, 2014)

*I think the different grass types are pretty cool, no? 
I'm not sure if people actually pay attention to them but it's still a cool feature*

Personally i like the circle grass a lot. It looks soothing imo o:


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

Isnt there a thread already?
And circle,since they become stars ✮


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 7, 2014)

Square


----------



## Dork (Oct 7, 2014)

Radda said:


> Isnt there a thread already?
> And circle,since they become stars ✮



oh if there is i didn't find it ;o;
also it's triangles that become stars, no?

edit: apparently i was wrong. circle grass turn into stars in new leaf o:


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

Faybun said:


> oh if there is i didn't find it ;o;
> also it's triangles that become stars, no?



I thought it was the circles D;
and I guess it got deleted c:


----------



## Chinoiserie (Oct 7, 2014)

I thought triangles looked pretty good! Circles look so weird and trigger my trypophobia!


----------



## Kitsey (Oct 7, 2014)

I like circles. All my towns have had triangle grass though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm going to go with triangle.

But circle grass is pretty good (if grass patterns apply to item groups).


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2014)

I've had triangles in both my games, but I like circles best.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't mind, but the triangles look like discolored Doritos, so that's cool.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)

Triangles.


----------



## Dork (Oct 7, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I don't mind, but the triangles look like discolored Doritos, so that's cool.



dorito grass 2k14 hell yes


----------



## windrising (Oct 8, 2014)

Triangles look the best for grass but Circles have star snow


----------



## savanna (Oct 8, 2014)

All of them look the same to me.


----------



## oranje (Oct 8, 2014)

Triangles are my favorite, since they changed into stars in the winter and triangles are my favorite shape!  I consider myself very lucky that I was able to get my favorite fruit and shape in the very first town I found.


----------



## Dork (Oct 8, 2014)

windrising said:


> Triangles look the best for grass but Circles have star snow


aah actually it's the triangle grass that have star shaped snow



oranje said:


> Triangles are my favorite, since they changed into stars in the winter and triangles are my favorite shape!  I consider myself very lucky that I was able to get my favorite fruit and shape in the very first town I found.



ooh good for you c: i got circle grass and peaches so i'm happy for that too yay


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 13, 2014)

Definitely circles!


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 13, 2014)

triangle for grass, circle for snow!


----------



## daydreamingstudent (Oct 13, 2014)

I like them all but I guess I've always preferred the circle grass. Although, right now I currently have square grass in my town, so I've warmed up to it a little. nvn


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

Circle looks the most natural
the stars in the snow stress me out, and triangles do too omg it hurts my eyes


----------



## Dork (Oct 14, 2014)

atonnoudjement said:


> Circle looks the most natural
> the stars in the snow stress me out, and triangles do too omg it hurts my eyes



ye i feel man triangle grass are my least favourite

also why isn't square grass getting enough love aw


----------



## Jake (Oct 15, 2014)

Square... Idk why it just seems the most realistic to me (idk how that's even possible but it just does LOL)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't get whats the trouble about grass shape...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't even know the shape of mine...


----------



## Angelmarina (Oct 15, 2014)

Chinoiserie said:


> I thought triangles looked pretty good! Circles look so weird and trigger my trypophobia!



Wow, I didn't know what trypophobia was and I looked it up and was very disturbed. I see why you have the phobia. :/


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 15, 2014)

I like how the triangle grass look.  idk how they look like in winter though


----------



## Marisska (Oct 15, 2014)

Triangles by far!


----------



## Dork (Oct 15, 2014)

Angelmarina said:


> Wow, I didn't know what trypophobia was and I looked it up and was very disturbed. I see why you have the phobia. :/



wow i just bothered to look it up and omg nooo

also why do people like triangles so much it's so eye straining


----------



## Elise (Oct 15, 2014)

I like circles the best. Triangles are cool too and they would be almost equal in my opinion if it wasn't for the fact that circle grass becomes star snow, which is my favourite kind. Also since my town is called Starland, I feel like the star snow fits. 

Funnily enough, both of the towns I've been most attached to (in NL and WW) have had circle grass. Maybe the association is another reason why I like it.


----------



## mags (Oct 19, 2014)

You know, I never even noticed there is different shaped grass, I have 3 games so will have to check.


----------



## Earl Grey (Oct 22, 2014)

Circle


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 23, 2014)

Circles here too for some reason. But in my first NL town I have Triangles and in my second town I have Squares (based on what I could see in the snow).


----------



## lazuli (Oct 23, 2014)

circles because i prefer rounded shapes to angular ones.


----------



## Lucina (Oct 26, 2014)

Circle for me as well. I think for some reason the colors look nicer side by side.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 26, 2014)

i liked the triangle but as soon as i learnt that circles show up as stars in NL i started liking the circle more


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 26, 2014)

I like both circle and square. I don't like triangle grass, though. It looks kind of "crowded" to me.


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 26, 2014)

I like triangle best I have it in both my towns. I have circle grass in my cycle town though and it looks pretty in winter with the star snow. It used to be triangle grass/star snow but now its square snow with triangles.


----------



## Christopaz (Oct 26, 2014)

Square's the most natural grass imo. Triangles look meh and Circles look unrealistic(but I think they would work great with fairy-tale theme towns or anything exaggerated).


----------



## Spiffee (Oct 26, 2014)

I've always liked the triangles, but I'm not very picky.


----------



## Dork (Oct 30, 2014)

aw square needs more love


----------



## Dork (Jan 2, 2015)

badump


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Jan 2, 2015)

I never really paid attention to the grass shape...opps lol


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 2, 2015)

I like circles because they look soft and appealing.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 2, 2015)

I like square grass the most because I have it and think the other shapes look weird since I'm so used to it.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 3, 2015)

Circle grass looks pretty nice.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 3, 2015)

Triangle ftw. Love it


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 3, 2015)

I like the triangle grass the best, but grass shape is just a bonus for me. Overall I only really care about how much space there is on the map.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

i really love the snow stars that i have in my village right now


----------



## AlexanderPie (Jan 4, 2015)

Triangle, but sadly my town has circles.


----------



## Dork (Apr 8, 2015)

i dont get why square has so little love
it's like the middle man between triangles and circles aw


----------



## Atlas (Apr 8, 2015)

The grass without dirt.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2015)

Circle. But I have square. I believe my OYC town has circles.


----------



## soda (Apr 8, 2015)

squares trump even the roundest of geometry. square is the only grass that matters


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 9, 2015)

i don't really have a grass preference


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2015)

Circles for the win!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 9, 2015)

The triangle because it looks like stars during winter.


----------



## Gracesgoats (Apr 9, 2015)

NOO the triangle is so classic i love it so much


----------

